
Show HN: Doctest-JS. Write unit tests using comments in your code - kiwicopple
https://github.com/supabase/doctest-js
======
kiwicopple
Hey HN. This is a small but useful library for writing tests using JSDoc.

For example you can write:

    
    
      /**
       * Returns the sum of 2 numbers
       *
       * @example sum(1, 2)
       * //=> 3
       */
      export const sum = (a, b) => {
        return a + b
      }
    
    

And then this library will assert that the @example returns the correct code.

This has been super useful for us because it is cognitively easier to
write/run the tests in the context of the function itself.

It's not very well tested with classes, but we are looking for any feedback
and will continue to improve.

